# gluing rim tape?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

my rim tape (included with wheel) moves laterally. although this might not cause puncture, can I glue it?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Why on earth would you want to do that? What if you have to replace a spoke? Take the rim strip off, throw it in the trash and replace it with Velox tape.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*gluing rim tape*



pmf said:


> Why on earth would you want to do that? What if you have to replace a spoke? Take the rim strip off, throw it in the trash and replace it with Velox tape.


I would use glue stick. In fact I glued a velox which wasn't sticking.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, mild glue would be ok.

The Velox Tape has some adhesive behind to keep it in place.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i wouldn't put a ton of glue on it, but you could put some drops around the rim at points to keep it from sliding and still be easily pulled off for maintenance.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

my question is, if it slides around is that OK?


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

samh said:


> my question is, if it slides around is that OK?


Once you have the tube in and inflated it won't be able to move. The main purposes of the tape is to hold the tube so it doesn't go into the holes for the spoke nipples and to give a smooth surface so the tube doesn't snag on any sharp pieces of metal from the manufacturing of the rim. If you can't get the tape to stay in place while your installing a tube and tire then you need to fix that.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

How can Velox tape slide around? The stuff always seems pretty sticky to me. Does the inside of your rim have oil on it (or something that the tape can't adhere to)?


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a offset rear wheel and the velox tape would eventually over time slide back to center and slightly expose the ends of some spoke holes and the tube would work it's way in there and eventually flat.

Solution: Buy Veloplugs


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

samh said:


> my question is, if it slides around is that OK?


I've had problems with snap-on rim strips moving, exposing spoke hole edges and causing flats. As mentioned, it likely can't happen with an inflated tube, but if it happens during installation, it may not immediately cause problems, but just when you least expect it... It's not a problem for all wheels, but depending on the shape of the rim bed, there can be difficulties.

Solution: Velox or similar adhesive tapes rather than rim strips. Veloplugs likely work too, if they're compatible with your wheels. I have one set of wheels that doesn't like Velox: The channel is too shallow, so Velox makes it tough to get tires on and off. On those, I use a double layer of fiberglass-reinforced strapping tape. It's a little messy to take off, but that's a rare enough need that I don't mind.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Just use electrical tape. 

no really, don't do it. it's a very bad idea.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

yes of course you can glue it down


----------

